
Universal SSL: Encryption all the way to the origin, for free - tomkwok
https://blog.cloudflare.com/universal-ssl-encryption-all-the-way-to-the-origin-for-free/
======
justcommenting
kinda sorta mostly beating EFF to the punch?

AWESOME! this makes the world a better, safer place....and especially after
showing some love to djb the other day, this is pretty excellent news.

